# صور كنيسة الشهيد العظيم مارجرجس بإسبورتنج - الإسكندرية



## Maria Teparthenos (16 سبتمبر 2010)

​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*كنيسه جميله جدااا
شكرا ع الصور
وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*الله...دة أنا نفسى أزور مزار أبونا بيشوى كامل 
أشكرك تاسونى
ربنا يباركم
*​


----------



## vetaa (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*جميله جدا وبركه كبيرة
كنت لسه فيها واتبسطت قوى

ميرسى
*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*رووووووووووووعة *
*بحبها جدا بجد*
*ميرسي ليكي*​


----------



## النهيسى (17 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا للصور الجميله
بركه الرب يسوع معاكم


----------



## مونيكا 57 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

ميرسى للصور الجميلة
بس فين تاسونى أنجيل


----------



## kalimooo (2 أكتوبر 2010)

​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (19 فبراير 2011)

*ميرسي على مروركم الجميل*
*
*​


----------



## باسبوسا (21 فبراير 2011)

الصور جميلة جدا .شكرا.


----------

